# Bosch vs Porter Cable



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a Hitachi 2-1/4 HP router with a fixed base and a plunge base. It's pretty much a piece of junk.

I'm looking to change to another router and I have a little PC trim router that I like, but I've also found a Bosch that's similar size, features, and price.

Anybody have any idea if one is better than the other?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Good question...They were both good in the past but unsure of the current models. 

I told work I wanted all yellow(Dewalt) but unsure if the current yellow is good,better or worse...

Curious myself....


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Porter Cable and DeWalt are owned by the same people, believe it or not.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I picked up 2 of the Bosch MRC23EVSK routers. It has a plunge and fixed base. It has a light that shines down into the work area which is very nice. The motor seems much more powerful than the 2.3HP they claim. I have a 1617EVS which is 2.25HP and doesn't have the power of the new Bosch.

Only PC stuff I do is belt sanders.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Routers are different..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I picked up 2 of the Bosch MRC23EVSK routers. It has a plunge and fixed base. It has a light that shines down into the work area which is very nice. The motor seems much more powerful than the 2.3HP they claim. I have a 1617EVS which is 2.25HP and doesn't have the power of the new Bosch.
> 
> Only PC stuff I do is belt sanders.


PC belt sanders suck unless your left handed...Try Bosch.. A used Bosch is worth more than a new PC:grin:..


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Only belt sander I use now is the PC 2 1/2 x 14 mini sander for scribing.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I picked up 2 of the Bosch MRC23EVSK routers. It has a plunge and fixed base. It has a light that shines down into the work area which is very nice. The motor seems much more powerful than the 2.3HP they claim. I have a 1617EVS which is 2.25HP and doesn't have the power of the new Bosch.
> 
> Only PC stuff I do is belt sanders.


I like a good light!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Only belt sander I use now is the PC 2 1/2 x 14 mini sander for scribing.


What are you doing on face frames?


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a Bosch 1617 EVSPK router and it came with the plunge and fixed bases does everything I've asked of it without any issues, I even picked up the edge guide too.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Bosch jig saws are good but their routers are lousy. The bits don't stay in the router very good and the motor doesn't stay fixed in the base very good. I had one and used two that belonged to someone else and they all had this problem. Mine just couldn't take being thrown against the wall so I replaced it with a harbor freight router.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

It's a personal subjective choice, but I've come to like my Milwaukee routers better than any. MW uses a standard base opening that accepts the standard PC bushings and accessories without the need for an adapter, they a very stout motor for the amp rating, an excellent plunge base, and the Body Grip feature is awesome. If you'll be using this router for a lot of hand use, give strong consideration for how it feels in your hands. If it's for table use, variable speed is a must, and topside features are convenient.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes I should have specified...

I have a dedicated table router. This will be predominately hand use using 1/2" bits.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> Bosch jig saws are good but their routers are lousy. The bits don't stay in the router very good and the motor doesn't stay fixed in the base very good. I had one and used two that belonged to someone else and they all had this problem. Mine just couldn't take being thrown against the wall so I replaced it with a harbor freight router.


Newer or older?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> Newer or older?


I guess I would have to say older as any of the routers I used were made before 1995.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I guess I would have to say older as any of the routers I used were made before 1995.


I use a lot of the 1613-1614 Bosch plunge routers which I really like. Have a few Dewalt 625 and 621 I never use...

You've been missing out on a lot... Even I used them old stanley routers in the 70-80's with the plastic locking nuts that drove ya nuts.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

That DeWalt 621 was probably one of the finest routers ever built, and still is.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

canarywood1 said:


> That DeWalt 621 was probably one of the finest routers ever built, and still is.


I bought the the Dewalt 621 and immediately stuck it under a router table..So................................................................Ok...I got nothing
negative to say >


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Rebelwork said:


> I bought the the Dewalt 621 and immediately stuck it under a router table..So................................................................Ok...I got nothing
> negative to say >


Not exactly the right tool in a router table.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

canarywood1 said:


> That DeWalt 621 was probably one of the finest routers ever built, and still is.


I prefer to have an interchangeable base.


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

Masterofnone said:


> I prefer to have an interchangeable base.


The 1617 Bosch is what I use in my router table and by hand, it has a soft start so it doesnt try and yank out of your hand and while it needs an adapter for PC fittings I still feel it was the best choice for the money I spent.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Techsniffer said:


> Masterofnone said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to have an interchangeable base.
> ...


That's one of the issues with the Hitachi. If you start it at full speed, it feels like it'll take off. I used to start it on low speed and crank it up until that mechanism broke...

Now the plunge base won't hold in the down position. 

I'm done.

Does the 1617 have a trigger in the handle?


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Nevermind it doesn't.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Late entry. I've owned several routers over the years. Presently I have Makita, Porter Cable and DeWalt. The Makita has been the best router I've ever owned. A Wen was the worst and a Craftsman lasted about a year of hard use.


----------

